
Xkcd: Online Communities 2 - tantalor
http://xkcd.com/802/
======
viggity
the map is pretty big so I may have missed it, but I'm surprised I didn't see
stackoverflow on there. Its ranked 333 in alexa

------
philwelch
Thankfully(?), HN didn't seem to make the map.

~~~
peti
Maybe "Isle of teenagers who just discovered macroeconomics" ;-)

------
xiongchiamiov
While an update is nice (I have the original on my wall), I like the first
version's compass - this one doesn't seem to have such a thing.

The fact that it's just a clip out of all communication is nice, though.

~~~
scrrr
Link to first map: <http://xkcd.com/256/>

------
tgriesser
Love the stream of lifeboats leaving digg for reddit

~~~
wlievens
Similarly there's an invasion fleet near the coast of Google Talk island.

~~~
nostrademons
I think the invasion fleet is leaving Google Talk island and heading for
Skype...

------
mambodog
4chan is connected to Gaia by a 'ferry'.

------
chris_l
I think/hope he underestimated blogs.

~~~
nostrademons
I don't think so...the whole of the blogosphere is shown as roughly the size
of AIM. I really doubt that more people blog than interact via AIM,
particularly when you consider that it measures the volume of communications
and people chat more frequently than they blog.

Fandom is misplaced - most fan interaction happens on archives and forums -
but is probably roughly the correct size.

